# What do the prefixes indicate in the Problem Reports area?



## chilehed (Sep 17, 2013)

Low Prior, High Prior, Open, General... what do they mean? I don't know which one to pick. Does it really matter?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

they just show the way the poster feels about something which for him or her might be of a high priority and for the management not at all:bluewink:


----------

